# 15 weeks pregnant tomorrow and not showing



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, 

I probably am being neurotic, I am 15 weeks pregnant tomorrow and people keep asking why I am not showing yet and why I do not have any symptoms of pregnancy. Am not sure what thety are meaning. This is my first baby which I feel incredibly lucky to be carrying and comments such as this are worrying. I don't have my 20 wk scan until 17/11/09 but am concerned that maybe there is something wrong with the growth of the baby All was normal at our 12 week scan and heartbeat was listened to last week at doctors and was fine.
I have gained 4lb. Is this normal??


Thanks
Kelly


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ladybella  
I can only speak for myself and I know that I diddnt start showing till late, 
in fact at 27 weeks I am still suprising people! and I havnt put any weight on yet !!!
it all depends on your body shape and weight pre pregnancy, baby is still tucked away inside.
Will you see your midwife at 16 weeks ? if so she may listen for babys heartbeat ( not all do! ) and that should give you the extra reasurance to get to the 20 week scan! 
I honestly can empathise with you as Ive had the same worries.
~Dizzi~


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you Dizzi. We have a midwifes appt two weeks today so hopefully that will be all the reassurance I need. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

dizzi is absoloutley right!!! Everything sounds perfect, don't worry!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

